# Towee Skiff owner in Maine



## Esox (Oct 22, 2021)

Hi All,

I'm glad to find such a lively forum of small boat folks!

I'm a life-long fly fisherman in Maine and just picked up a used Towee Rivermaster last year. It is quickly proving to be an excellent tool chasing smallmouth, stripers, pike, and musky! Also pretty good for carting around the dog and wife on beach days.

Cheers,
Anthony


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome. Great pics to start off with. Fun place here. And lots of great info. Mostly salt on here , but fishin is fishin!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. Cool skiff and cool (in more ways than one) fishing waters. Your first mate looks well equipped.


----------



## Esox (Oct 22, 2021)

Zika said:


> Welcome aboard. Cool skiff and cool (in more ways than one) fishing waters. Your first mate looks well equipped.


Thanks! Yes Maine has an abundance of mostly cold and very cool spots to fish.
And the mate is usually pretty good, but he has a low tolerance for days with slow fishing. Gets bored quickly if I'm not producing fish!


----------



## ChuckB (Jun 17, 2019)

Very cool, I’m in Maine and just picked up a used Towee. I had the original Scott deep duck boat but finally made the upgrade.


----------

